# frisbee



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

who plays frisbee with there dogs?? i just got tyson one of those kong frisbees today and i actually found it to be a lot more fun then just throwing a ball.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Luther and Baron loved frisbee! Agreed it's more fun for the human. I can get it to go further than I can throw a ball. When the mud dries up, Otto will be playing - know he'll love it, he's a lot like both Luther and Baron (ball maniacs!)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Max is obsessed with the Frisbee, been like that since he was a pup


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The Barker Sisters loved frisbees. They knew which one was whose regardless of the fact that they looked identical. Our routine was to have a short training session, a short frisbee session and a walk. (One dog go out for the routine & the frisbee reward; then next dog go out for the routine the frisbee - then both dogs go for a walk.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax LOVES it. My arm gives out wayyyy before she does. Once she sees the frisbee in my hand it's all over until we go. She runs back and forth to the door. Maybe I should try that on cold days...she can tire herself out and I can stay warm. 

I had to buy a Kong frisbee. She would eat the dollar store ones at least one a day.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Bella didn't have the same interest in a frisbee as a ball as a puppy, but we moved this weekend and my toddler niece found a frisbee that she took outside. Bella was inside, but the frisbee got left outside last night and she found it this morning. It was funny to see her trying to figure out different ways to pick it up. I doubled my drive to school with the move and I was running late, but I get home early tomorrow and plan on testing out the new big back yard with her and the frisbee.


----------

